# Your surplus turtles/tortoises



## tandrreptiles (Nov 14, 2008)

I am looking for your surplus hatchlings and/or breeding pairs of turtles and tortoises. You can email me at [email protected] or visit my site at tandrreptiles.webs.com Email me with your prices and what your have. Thanks for your time. T and R Reptiles


----------

